# Has anyone trained a Golden doodle to hunt ?



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone ever trained goldendoodles to hunt? Are they a good dog for that and family?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I would say family and leave it at that


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You can "train" dogs to do all sorts of things. Hunting isn't one of them. Hell, I've got a dog that I'm sure could deal cards if he had thumbs... Dogs will either hunt, or they wont... The hunt that is in them or not is what they were bred and born with between their ears. That being said, take it out and put it in front of some birds and see what happens... Who knows, you might be pleasantly surprised. :-o (I know I would be flabbergasted if a golden doodle actually hunts) Stranger things have happened... I have a buddy who once had a German Shepard that pointed and retrieved birds like a shorthair. :shock:


----------

